# Best of the US



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

*Joshua Tree National Park - California*


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Wrigley Field*
*Chicago*

Tucked in the urban fabric of one of the world's greatest cities, Wrigley Field has been home to the Chicago Cubs since 1916. The Cubs...well...aren't that good.  But every home game is still sold out. 
Despite being the third smallest stadium in Major League Football, it attracted over 3 million fans in 2004. 


















^Notice the rooftops


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

American Samoa, the paradise :drool:


----------



## Media (Aug 21, 2005)

Quincy Market:





































Boston Harbor:


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

I took these pics of some of the best scrapers in the US.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Damn, I love Chicago.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

As do I. 

:drool:


----------



## Rail Claimore (Sep 11, 2002)

Awesome thread!


----------



## RLJSlick (Sep 5, 2005)

Here is a few from my trips!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Great pictures!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*The Chicago 'El*
The vital link in America's second largest transit system. I've taken it quite a few times; an absolutely amazing experience. It'll take you all over the city, and the views are fantastic. From what I've seen, it can get a bit crowded..but that just adds to the charm. 

A large part of the Red and Blue lines are underground.



























^a typical North-side station


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Chrysler Building*
*New York....duh *

-Completed in 1930
-built at a rate of 4 floors per week
-The owner of the building had secretly gotten permission to build the tower's 125 foot spire, in an effort to out-size recently completed 40 Wall Street. 
-Best. Skyscraper. Ever.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*The New York Stock Exchange*


_The origin of the NYSE can be traced to May 17, 1792 when the Buttonwood Agreement was signed by twenty-four stock brokers outside of 68 Wall Street in New York under a buttonwood tree. On March 8, 1817 the organization drafted a constitution and renamed itself the "New York Stock & Exchange Board". This name was shortened to its current form in 1863. It's current building was constructed in 1901._

Today, it is, by far, the world's largest stock exchange; followed by Nasdaq in Times Square. 










I love this kind of stuff.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Smith Building*
*Seattle*

_The Smith Tower, located in Pioneer Square, is the oldest skyscraper in Seattle, Washington. It is named after its builder, firearm and typewriter magnate Lyman C. Smith. It was the tallest building west of the Mississippi River from its completion in 1914 until the Space Needle overtook it in 1962. It remained the tallest office building west of the Mississippi River until the Humble Building (now Exxon Building) was built in 1963._



















The Smith Building now stands as the city's 17th tallest building.


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

> Fort Worth is the best place in the country to celebrate the romance and mystique of the American West. And the Stockyards National Historic District is the best place to start.
> 
> The Stockyards covers 125 acres — 15 square blocks of tradition, nightlife, and family fun. You can take in a thrilling rodeo. See the world's only daily cattle drive. Hear live country stars. Sip a cold brew in an authentic saloon. Two-step the night away. Shop for authentic cowboy gear. And dine on satisfying Texas-style cuisine.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Boston
Massachusetts*
City-proper population: 586,000
Greater Boston: 5.8 million

_Boston's history spans nearly four centuries, and intertwines with the history of the United States.

Founded on September 17, 1630, on a narrow peninsula called 
Shawmut by Native Americans who lived there, Boston is named after 
Boston, England, a town in Lincolnshire from which several prominent 
colonists originated. Early colonists believed that Boston was a community 
with a special covenant with God. Winthrop's sermon, "a City upon a Hill," captured this idea. 
These values molded an extremely stable and 
well-structured society in Boston. Indeed, Puritan values of hard work, moral
uprightness, and education remain a part of Boston's culture.


Boston was birthplace of the American Revolution. The Boston Massacre, the 
Boston Tea Party, and several early battles of the Revolution, (such as the 
Battle of Lexington and Concord, the Battle of Bunker Hill, and the Siege of 
Boston) occurred in or near the city. During this period, Paul Revere made his celebrated midnight ride.

Following the Revolution, Boston became one of the world's wealthiest 
international trading ports, exporting products such as rum, fish, salt and 
tobacco. It was chartered as a city in 1822, and by the mid-1800s it was one
of the largest manufacturing centers in the nation, noted for its garment 
production, leather goods, and machinery industries._










*^Thanks, Shawn!*


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Tom's Restaurant*

The favorite hangout of Jerry, George, Elaine, and Kramer. [Seinfeld]
Located on the Upper West Side of Manhattan.


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

*I LOVE THE U . S . A . !!!*
I LOVE THE COUNTRYSIDE, THE CITYSCAPES, THE PEOPLE, THE CULTURE, DIVERSITY AND EVERYTHING ELSE (except the government, **** that)


I'm away from home at the moment, but soon I'll try posting up some beautiful St. Louis shots, Colorado and NYC! In the meantime... lets see some more!


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

*Jaws - Maui, Hawaii*

Surf here if you dare. Only the best survive. Waves have been reported at Jaws as high as 90 feet (27m). The waves are so high and fast that the only way to surf them is through tow-in surfing, which uses a jet-ski. It was here that Ken Bradshaw caught the largest wave ever surfed by a human being--85 feet (26m).



















Bradshaw hitting it--the largest wave ever surfed...









Laird Hamilton doing what he does...


----------



## firulais2005 (Aug 17, 2005)

[/URL] ?
mhjopm;


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

^^?


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

Seriously INCREDIBLE thread!!

Some of the best photography Ive seen in a while, not to mention an absolutely breath taking mixture of Urban and Natural scenery.

Fookin' awesome kay:


----------



## everythingisone (Sep 11, 2002)

hydrogen said:


> *Jaws - Maui, Hawaii*
> 
> Surf here if you dare. Only the best survive. Waves have been reported at Jaws as high as 90 feet (27m). The waves are so high and fast that the only way to surf them is through tow-in surfing, which uses a jet-ski. It was here that Ken Bradshaw caught the largest wave ever surfed by a human being--85 feet (26m).
> 
> ...


Awsome pictures. 

The whole thread is amazing.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

P. Zakim Leonard Bridge - Widest cable-stayed bridge in the world.



















USS Constitution - Oldest ship still "afloat."


----------



## Liz L (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the great pictures, everyone!

I"ll do my best with words...

MAN MADE

The Manhattan skyline - Skyscrapers leaping skyward, dancing with the sun, light joyously answering light; then as night falls setting off a cartwheeling, skyrocketing fireworks explosion of color, now dancing with the stars and moon. And of course my favorite stadt kronen (city crowns) the Empire State and Chrysler buildings, are leading the dance...

Chicago from the river or the lake, ditto, with Sears, John Hancock & friends strutting their stuff...I'll never forget the fog rolling back like a curtain just as we're heading along the expressway (had the Chamber of Commerce just had a little talk with God?); the only thing I could say was, "Now THAT'S a skyline!!!..." 

The ring-tailed, rip-snortin' chaos & COMMOTION of New Yorkers' continuing contest with themselves to see precisely how many people, cars, trucks, buses, skyscrapers, etc. they can pile on that island without the whole thing toppling over into the harbor...

Large book stores with comfortable chairs and cafes where you can sort through your loot before heading for the checkout...

St. Patrick's, with her lacey spires and gables, nestling delicately among the office towers of Midtown Manhattan, as if she'd just been sent over special delivery straight from Europe...


----------



## TexasBoi (Jan 7, 2004)

This thread will not die so early.
Big Bend National Park- Texas
























Bluebonnets Central Texas


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*First Transcontinental Railroad*

_The First Transcontinental Railroad in the United States was built across North America in the 1860s, linking the railway network of the eastern U.S. with California on the Pacific coast. Finished on May 10, 1869 at the famous Golden spike event at Promontory Summit, Utah, it created a nationwide mechanized transportation network that revolutionized the population and economy of the American West, catalyzing the transition from the wagon trains of previous decades to a modern transportation system._










There were two competing companies; the Union Pacific[building west] and Central Pacific[building East]. They were competing to get to Promontory, Utah first for federal grants. Shown above is the Golden spike ceremony.

Seriously, though. Read about this; it's amazing.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Churchhill Downs*

Home of the Kentucky Derby, Churchill Downs has been open for 130 years. Major renovations on the racetrack were completed this year.









^Old picture, but I like it.


----------



## dannykylaw (Sep 25, 2005)

Twin tower, but......!!!!!


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

Barringer Meteor Crater, Arizona









Boeing Widebody Assembly Plant, Everrett, Washington state
Largest building in the world by volume.









Eruption of Mauna Loa volcano, Hawaii









Verrazano Narrows Bridge, New York City
Longest suspension bridge in he US.









Mt. McKinley, Alaska
Highest point in North America









Some waterfall









Mt. Ranier, Washington state

















Cascade Mountains









Niagara Falls, New York


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

America is the best!!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming.*


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Na Pali Coast, Hawaii*


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

I read that Mt. Mckinley in Alaska is the largest/tallest block of mountain mass in the world, because taller mountains are mostly peaks while Mt. McKinley is mostly its own mass. It is a magnifiscent sight, but it is mostly obscured by clouds when you enter Denali Park. The entrance is about 80 miles from the mountain itself.


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

*Texas State Fair*

www.bigtex.com



> Home to the annual State Fair of Texas, the 277-acre park also functions as a year-round center of education, entertainment, recreation and culture. Declared a National Historical Landmark in 1986 by the U.S. Department of the Interior, it is the only intact Depression-era exposition site in the United States.


Fair Park is just east of DT Dallas



















"Big Tex"









Ferris Wheel

















Cotton Bowl


----------



## firulais2005 (Aug 17, 2005)

COOL PICS


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Terminal Tower
Cleveland, Ohio*

_Terminal Tower was not completed until 1930, after a long period of construction - at the time, it was the second largest excavation project in the world after the Panama Canal. It would remain the tallest building in the world outside of New York City until the completion of the Prudential Center in Boston in 1967. For many decades it was by far the most notable part of the Cleveland skyline._

*Terminal Tower is still the 2nd tallest building in Cleveland.*


















^See it?


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Minneapolis*
We have quite a few cool projects, too--it'll be quite s sight in a few years. 

*The 16th largest metro in the United States.*


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

We so kick ass!!!! :yes:


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

The superb pictures continue.

Cheers guys - mindblowing sights and scenes you got there kay:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^Thanks!


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*South Miami Beach, Florida*

_South Beach (or "the Beach" as known to its locals) is a section of Miami Beach, Florida that encompasses the lower 23 blocks of the island from the point south of 1st Street to 23rd Street. This area was the first section of Miami Beach to be developed starting in the 1910s, thanks to development efforts of Carl Fischer, the Lummus Brothers, John Collins, and others. The area has gone through numerous changes over the years --some man-made and some due to the forces of nature, like the hurricane of 1926 that destroyed much of the area._


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Kennedy Space Center*


----------



## Hermann (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm missing pics of Washington D.C and Philadelphia


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

*Indepedence Hall, Philadelphia*

_Independence Hall, officially known as the Pennsylvania State House, is a historic building in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. Built between 1732 and 1753, it was designed in the Georgian style of architecture by Edmund Wooley and Alexander Hamilton. It was commissioned by the Pennsylvania colonial legislature and is located on Chestnut Street between 5th and 6th Streets.

It was the principal meeting place of the Second Continental Congress from 1775 to 1783, *the site of the signing of the Declaration of Independence on July 4th, 1776, and of the drafting and signing of the United States Constitution in 1787.* During the hot summer of 1787, the windows were kept shut so that others could not hear the discussions going on inside. Its belltower was the original home of the Liberty Bell._


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

disney hall


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

*The American Niagara Falls at Niagara Falls, NY*


















*Tallest Tower in New England, The John Hancock Tower*









*Future Tallest Residence Tower in New England, One Ten Westminster at Providence, RI*


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

It's time for some more from the South:

Lake Lure, North Carolina:



















Downtown Asheville, North Carolina:




























Chimney Rock, North Carolina:


----------



## hauntedheadnc (Aug 18, 2003)

Western North Carolina:





































Great Smokey Mountains National Park, on the Tennessee/North Carolina border:


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

Kentucky Straight Bourbon


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

the Lou


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## FastWhiteTA (Jul 24, 2004)

Wow the US is SO beatiful and diverse!! Crater Lake National Park in Oregon is widely known for its intense blue color and spectacular views. The winter brings some of the heaviest snowfall in the country, averaging 45 feet of snow per year. 

Crater Lake is the deepest lake in the United States 
The second deepest lake in the Western Hemisphere 
The seventh deepest lake in the world 
Maximum lake depth: 1932 feet 
Average lake depth: 1500 feet 
Maximum lake width: 6 miles 
Lake surface elevation: 6176 feet 

You can see down hundreds of feet because the water is so crystal clear.


----------



## Avian001 (Aug 26, 2005)

Minnesota's Palisade Head and sea caves (part of the Lake Superior coastline):



The great inland sea, Lake Superior, source of 10% of the world's fresh water (Minnesota to the west, Ontario to the north, Michigan and Wisconsin to the south):



The Great Lakes have 10,900 miles/17,500 Km of coastline and would submerge the entire continental US under 9 feet of water if evenly distributed.


----------



## nathanh6686 (Jun 14, 2005)

Lake Tahoe - California





































Golden Gate Bridge -


----------



## lazar22b (Oct 22, 2004)

What a great thread. I love the US. What a great country.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## djnica (Apr 18, 2005)

i'd like to see many pictures of the beautifull womans of this country


----------



## great prairie (Jul 18, 2005)

..


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

..


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

This thread can't die.

*Mauna Kea Observatory*

The Mauna Kea Observatory is a collection of 12 telescopes perched atop the highest mountain on the big island of Hawaii, Mauna Kea, which is 13,796 ft (4,208m) tall. The observatory contains optical, radio, and infrared telescopes, some of which are arrayed. 

All photos are taken by the talented Richard J. Wainscoat.



















Astronomy buffs will notice Orion in the sky.



























Stars orbit around the northern celestial pole, with Polaris nearest center.


----------



## choyak (Oct 29, 2005)

Here I add this weird house, Chemosphere in LA


----------



## emutiny (Dec 29, 2005)

outer banks nc


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Hoover Dam


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Los Angeles Skyline


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Griffith Park Observatory, LA


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Santa Monica Pier, CA


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Monterey, CA


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Sequoia National Park, CA


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Disneyland, CA


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Hollywood, CA


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Walt Disney Hall, Los Angeles, CA


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Rodeo Dr., Beverly Hills, CA


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Las Vegas, NV


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Los Angeles City Hall


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Grand Central Apartments, LA


----------



## D'Transporter (Dec 23, 2005)

Yosemite Park, CA


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

Baseball
























Great Lakes


----------



## MexAmericanMoose (Nov 19, 2005)

AWESOME THREAD, HAD TO ADD HOUSTON THOUGH









Downtown Houston









Uptown Houston









Texas Medical Center









Industrial Skyline


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Richmond VA


----------

